# Total War: Rome 2 - Probleme, CTD, Total War Launcher, uswusf



## Oberst Klink (4. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

wie der Titel schon sagt, geht es hier um Probleme mit Total War: Rome 2. 

Bei mir äußern sich diese Probleme folgender Maßen: Wenn Ich versuche das Spiel über Steam zu starten, gelange Ich in den Total War Launcher. Sobald Ich auf "Spielen" oder irgendein anderes Symbol klicke, stürzt der Launcher ab. 

Ich habe schon versucht:
- ihn als Admin auszuführen
- Kompatibilitätsmodus mit Windows 7
- Das Steam-Overlay  ausgeblendet

Wirklich funktioniert hat nichts davon. Wenn Ich Glück habe, komme Ich in das Spiel und kann es ein paar Minuten zocken, bis das nächste Problem auftritt: CTD

Der CTD tritt unvermittelt auf, immer nach irgendeiner Aktion. Entweder nach einer Runde oder z.B. im Diplomatie-Menü. Eine Fehlermeldung kommt natürlich auch nicht.

Ich habe auch schon die Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen lassen, was keine Verbesserung brachte.

Kennt jemand von euch diese Probleme und weiß schon eine Lösung?


----------



## Painkiller (4. September 2013)

Hast du mal versucht, ob es im Fenstermodus funktioniert? So einen Bug hatte ich früher bei Empire: Total War auch. Da war der Fenstermodus die Lösung bis zum Patch.


----------



## Otoshi-gami (4. September 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Sobald Ich auf "Spielen" oder irgendein anderes Symbol klicke, stürzt der Launcher ab.
> 
> CTD
> 
> Kennt jemand von euch diese Probleme und weiß schon eine Lösung?



Ja. Ich kenne beide Probleme.
Der Launcher stürzte beim ersten Mal aber nicht komplett ab, sondern hatte extreme Grafikfehler.
Seit dem 2. Start gibt es keine Probleme mehr.

CTD hatte ich nur einmal. Inzwischen habe ich den Prolog abgeschlossen und eine Kampagne gestartet (insgesamt ~4h Spielzeit).

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du den 1.2GB großen Release Patch installiert hast.

Bei mir waren diese beiden Probleme, das Nachladeruckeln in den Menüs sowie diverse Grafikfehler (Texturen) erst weg, als ich den Rome 2 Ordner auf meine SSD verschoben habe. K. A. ob dir das hilft - aber du weißt nun zumindest, dass du nicht alleine dastehst, mit den Problemen.

Ps.: Was mir noch auffiel: Bei jedem Spielstart installiert Steam irgendein ''VRedist'' Paket erneut. Inzwischen zum gefühlten 10. Mal.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. September 2013)

Kann es sein das man für alle neuen Games ne SSDs braucht XD ?


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. September 2013)

Naja, das Spiel ist bei mir schon auf der SSD.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. September 2013)

In letzter Zeit häufen sich die Probleme mit den neuen spielen sehr deutlich ... Company of Heroes hat nicht mal SLI oder Crossfire unterstützung .... was bei solchen Games einfach sein muss ... 

Diablo 3 .... ruckelorgie ... Battlefield 3 ... Grafikfehler ... 

und Splinter Cell Blacklist auch kein Spielgenuss ((


----------



## silent-hunter000 (4. September 2013)

Da scheine ich mit meinem performanceproblem ja noch glück zu haben. 
(kann zwar nur auf niedrigst spielen aber immerhin kann ich.)
Und dass mit einer gtx 660

Kann es sein dass wir alle einen amd prozessor haben?
(nur eine Vermutung)


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. September 2013)

Nee, Ich hab einen 2600K. Daran wirds nicht liegen.

In den Foren von Steam gehts mittlerweile auch schon ab. Da gibts mittlerweile schon einige Threads zum Spiel.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. September 2013)

Oberst Klink, melde gehorsam .... Rome brennt der Hut ; )


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. September 2013)

Mir brennt gleich ne Sicherung durch! Am schlimmsten ist dieser Total War Launcher. Der Mist funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht. Ich brauch zig Versuche, bis Ich das Spiel mal zum Laufen bringe.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. September 2013)

Ich würde sagen wir sollten den Rückschlag im Forum durchführen ... ups ... verschlafen da gibts schon 23 seiten XDDD

*stillgestanden*


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. September 2013)

Anscheinend soll es was bringen, die Sprache umzustellen. Mal schauen ob das funktioniert.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. September 2013)

Ich versteh da die Game Star nicht dem Ding so ne Hohe Wertung zu geben obwohls so verbugt ist !!!


----------



## Teutonnen (4. September 2013)

Game Star ist auch der grösste Schmarrn, die sind die Bild der Spieleindustrie^^

Ich habe übrigens kein Problem mehr mit dem Launcher, nachdem ich die Verknüpfung von Steam gelöscht habe, die aus dem Rome2-Ordner auf den Desktop verlinkt habe und dort die Desktopgestaltung und die visuellen Designs deaktiviert habe. Vorher war es etwa 80/20, dass es funktioniert. Nur Gott und CA wissen, warum...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. September 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Game Star ist auch der grösste Schmarrn, die sind die Bild der Spieleindustrie^^
> 
> Ich habe übrigens kein Problem mehr mit dem Launcher, nachdem ich die Verknüpfung von Steam gelöscht habe, die aus dem Rome2-Ordner auf den Desktop verlinkt habe und dort die Desktopgestaltung und die visuellen Designs deaktiviert habe. Vorher war es etwa 80/20, dass es funktioniert. Nur Gott und CA wissen, warum...


 Das kann ja auch nicht der Sinn sein das sich jeder Spieler hier der sich ein wenig damit auskennt irgendwelche Ordner verknüpft und rumspielen muss das so ein Spiel das 50 Euro kostet lauffähig ist !


----------



## Otoshi-gami (4. September 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mir brennt gleich ne Sicherung durch! Am schlimmsten ist dieser Total War Launcher. Der Mist funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht. Ich brauch zig Versuche, bis Ich das Spiel mal zum Laufen bringe.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das passiert bei mir - nur Crash gibt es keinen.
Was der Launcher überhaupt soll ist mir ohnehin schleierhaft. Bei Shogun 2 hatte der wenigstens einen Sinn (Spiel, Benchmark, DX Einstellungen), der hier scheint hauptsächlich Werbung zu sein.

EDT.: 
Jetzt ist er abgestürzt: ''Spiel läuft bereits''


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. September 2013)

Den Mist hätte man weglassen können oder wenigstens eine Exe-Datei ohne Launcher anbieten sollen.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. September 2013)

Wow, die Flaggenpunkte sind schlichtweg zum Kotzen... 
Victory flag = Big Nuisance


----------



## Wolff1975 (5. September 2013)

Weiß den jemand schon ob CA den Rome 2 SLI/Crossfire Bug bald fixen wird ? In shogun haben sie mit der Grafik Engine nicht so ein bockmist verbrochen ....


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. September 2013)

Naja schon ein Witz das in der heutigen Zeit solche Spielen keinen Multi GPU Standard haben ... aber wenn man sieht wie eine Titan oder 780erGTX in die Knie geht ist es irgendwie klar das sie über Multi GPU genau so schlecht laufen würden ^^


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. September 2013)

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den Patch morgen!


----------



## marvinj (7. September 2013)

Mit dem PAtch habe ich doppelte fps bekommen, allerdings ist 1 Kern immer auf 100% Auslastung, das ist ein wenig blöd.
Außerdme habe ich Probleme in der Kampagne^^ Meine Provinzen sind immer im Minus, liegt an den Sklaven, die bekomme ich nicht weg. Außerdem geht es dann weiter in Minus und immer Weiter durch die Vorrunden..
Ich metzle immer alles nieder, Gebäude habe ich auch zu Hauf. Ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll 


EDIT: Neue Kampagne angefangen, nun ist alles viel Besser. Gefangene werden einfach nicht gemacht, und sofort ist alels im Grünen Bereich 
Nur 5h für geopfert xD


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. September 2013)

Ja, wenn du bei deinen Siegen die Gegner immer als Sklaven nimmst, darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn du wegen denen ins Minus gerätst  Ich hab die auch erst versklavt und bin aber dann dazu übergegangen, die abzuschlachten.


----------



## RavionHD (13. September 2013)

Heute kommt wie es aussieht kein Patch mehr, dann muss man wohl auf nächste Woche warten.
Nur blöd dass dann GTA V released wird.


----------



## Invisiblo (13. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Nur blöd dass dann GTA V released wird.


 
Wer sich das ernsthaft auf der aktuellen Gen antut hat mein Beileid.


----------

